# CX-1 end of season



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Last weekend a bunch of our team got together for a fun group century ride, post season. We are the Oregon chapter, racing Masters. We had excellent results this season in stage races. Many of us riding on CX-1s, as shown in the pic attached. The unanimous opinion among us is these are very good race bikes. We'll be riding them again next season with pleasure and hopefully with similar results.

The pic is taken (by the current Masters world champ, TT) overlooking the Columbia River near Hood River, Oregon. This road is one of the stages of the Mt Hood Classic.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Great bikes and a lovely view!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Those are pretty spiffy team bikes.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

kytyree said:


> Those are pretty spiffy team bikes.


 Heard that one all season. 

Made in the East, though, so they aren't real Colnagos...right?


Still, all the guys love em..


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Gnarly 928, I say a-TEEHEE 

Those BMWs which are made in South Carolina are not really BMW for any German or otherwise who might or might not be a racist or fascist, just wanting the real, pure thing, eh!


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm on one for next season. Looking forward to it.


----------

